# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  20 Yr Old First Cycle - Test Prop/ Dbol

## pdp19

This is my first cycle..

Im 20 years old 5'10 219lb and around 8% bodyfat.. (iv attached pics lol)
Bout 6 months ago I was going to start but held off, now feel much more comfortable with going through.

Arms - 18inch
Legs - 26.7inch
Calves 17.8inch

Some of my lifts include 530lb deads and 400lb squats for 8-10.
I eat literally 10-12 times a day.. always at least 40g of protein each meal.. I average approx 480g protein a day .. works for me , if I don't have it I feel staving. Up every night at 2am and 5am to have shake lol.. Train Very hard at the gym.

Cycle:
Test Prop 150mg EOD weeks 1-8
Dbol 20mg ED weeks 1-3
PCT Nolva and Clomid
.. Questions before I start.. Should I include the dbol? I CAN get hcg but was told by almost all it was unnecessary with this simple cycle.
First Injection starts today keep it posted..

----------


## alexISthrowed

Do you expect anyone to fall for this?

----------


## pdp19

DO u want to explain what this means? ^^

----------


## OnTheSauce

> do you expect anyone to fall for this?


qft. +1

----------


## Bingaz

Lol !!!!!

----------


## dooie

Fark bro, I remember your first thread and I was like show some pics your a monster.
Regardless of age and use, which are what ppl are commenting on. You look amazing either way

----------


## ovidiu31

Is that really OP? Dont think so. If it is actually you why a need for aas you already have a crazy phisique.

----------


## auslifta

Thats insane vascularity for someone thats natural. It's reasonable for anyone here to assume you're full of shite, simply because it's an absolute rarity for someone to be in such awesome shape at age 20 *natural*. You're either a freak of nature that has real potential to make a living out of bodybuilding or full of shite. Take it as a compliment if your real, and if that is not you, I don't see what anyone could get out of playing such fantasy's on the net.
A simple way to prove everyone wrong would be to post up a pic of you holding sign saying "I'm pdp19" (not that it will tell us if you're natural)

----------


## t-gunz

**** your a beast. 

drop the DBOL no need the prop will do the trick. 

yeah mate if you can get the hcg use it. will help so much with recovery. and its obvious that you want that so you can maintain your gains. 

bets of luck

----------


## Times Roman

Mate,
(shaking my head), at 20, regardless of your physique, you are still too young for a cycle. Hormonal system is still developing, and will continue to do so for the next few years. Mid 20's is when you will be ready.
Good luck!
---Roman

----------


## pdp19

WHy the hell are people calling me a liar???? THATS NOT ME ?? faaark

Last post peeps were saying BS because I had no pics,.... NOW i put pics and apparently its not me. 
These sort of forums are designed to help out people and because im apparently 'too good' im a liar? Disrespectful ^^. 

Anyway.. for the compliments Thanks broz !! means alot!

Today Was first pin.. hardly felt anything... Never had an injection in my life and was sweating but it was NOTHIN. Delt hurts now abit but nothing too bad.
Prob placebo but dam I felt so energetic and my calves still feel pumped lol.

Tommorow is Legs .. Cant wait!

----------


## pdp19

> Thats insane vascularity for someone thats natural. It's reasonable for anyone here to assume you're full of shite, simply because it's an absolute rarity for someone to be in such awesome shape at age 20 *natural*. You're either a freak of nature that has real potential to make a living out of bodybuilding or full of shite. Take it as a compliment if your real, and if that is not you, I don't see what anyone could get out of playing such fantasy's on the net.
> A simple way to prove everyone wrong would be to post up a pic of you holding sign saying "I'm pdp19" (not that it will tell us if you're natural)


I hear u mate.. Exactly what do I have to gain from posting fake pics???? no one knows me personally so... im not sure who it would benefit... I am very much natural .... prob why im asking about a 8 week prop cycle.. lol. On my next update pic i hold a sign. Not that I need to prove anything

----------


## auslifta

I will not advise you on cycle as I don't think you should be doing it. It's not too late to stop cycle. Keep going naturally and see how far your potential really is. That is not the cycle I'd have a first timer do either. Either way, good luck-I'll be watching. Are you starting a log or is this going to be it? Progress pics would be good.

----------


## t-gunz

see how the delt feels the next morning.

if it is sore. use a heat pad after injection this will help with next day pain.

u are young to cycle but least you can get support incase u need it 

i dunno how you done but i cant belive how good you look at 20

can you post your training and diet? if you got time?

good luck

----------


## little men

you look awsome, exactly how i want to look, good work and good luck, i will be following, by the way im running prop now and it hurts so good luck again

----------


## FONZY007

Bro you look good naturally, keep going and you will keep gaining NATURALLY!!

I don't think you should be using at 20 yrs old, I'm on trt cuz I used at 20, your endo system hasn't fully developed.. Good luck cuz it seems like its to late to stop you...

But since you started drop all but just the test...

----------


## alexISthrowed

If you post a pic holding a sign that says "i'm pdp assholes" I'll give you all the help you want in regards to this cycle as long as you promise me you will compete. I still don't believe that's you for a second, prove me wrong.

----------


## ajordana

in on this thread for the pic.. if thats really you op, then damn.. applause, thats a retarded physique for anyone let alone 20 y/o natural.. definitely would like to see a pic with sign for proof.. very hard to believe the stats :O

----------


## Standby

in for the spoon pic

----------


## pdp19

Before I get onto today's events, last night was ODD.

Had a huge pump/pain in my left ankle and calve and wouldn't go away.. so hard to sleep. Finally subsided by midnight or so.. 

Also my delt was incredibly painful last night and this morning.. hard to move at all. Slightly better now.. is this normal?? where i injected (mid delt) is quite swollen, for example when I lift my arm horizontally, a particular muscle strand is pooping out quite noticeably.. its hard and hurts when touched. ??

Today was legs and man one of the worst. I tired out so easily, squatted 6 sets of 150-160 kg for 8-10 reps which is a 'weaker day' followed by leg press and lunges. Dont know whats up! Felt kinda bad throughout the workout. Guess my body is assimilating to new compounds? 

Tomorrow morning is 2nd pin.. il try what was suggested and use a heat pad straight after. I don't feel any stronger or look diff.. obviously too early??

----------


## pdp19

> in on this thread for the pic.. if thats really you op, then damn.. applause, thats a retarded physique for anyone let alone 20 y/o natural.. definitely would like to see a pic with sign for proof.. very hard to believe the stats :O


Next pic i put il hold a sign. lol feel like a criminal.

----------


## little men

> Also my delt was incredibly painful last night and this morning.. hard to move at all. Slightly better now.. is this normal?? where i injected (mid delt) is quite swollen, for example when I lift my arm horizontally, a particular muscle strand is pooping out quite noticeably.. its hard and hurts when touched. ??


i get the same thing when injecting my delts, i find using voltarin anti inflammatory gel along with heat pad and massage after pinning helps abit, I also ice for 20 mins at a time throughout the day if i can and into the next day which also helps. prop is a bitch and hurts like hell. your muscles get used to it, the more i pin the easier it gets, did my left quad today with 100mg prop and its been about 9 hours and no discomfort at all for the first time on this cycle

if you dont mind post your diet and training routine.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Next pic i put il hold a sign. lol feel like a criminal.


Take it as a compliment.

----------


## stevey_6t9

Ill hold off my compliments until i see a pic of you holding a sign... but if it is you, you look unreal.

----------


## pdp19

Here to the lovely disbelievers.

Attachment 119589Attachment 119592Attachment 119591

BTW done my second pin in left delt and now starting to really hurt.... my right isnet getting any better either (only been 2 days ).. Also im sniffling a bit... test flu right???

Cant really feel anything atm.. It kicks in day 7-10?

Far out delts hurt .. where should i pin if my right is still aching in 2 days time??

----------


## dooie

> Here to the lovely disbelievers.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=119589"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=119592"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=119591"/>
> 
> BTW done my second pin in left delt and now starting to really hurt.... my right isnet getting any better either (only been 2 days ).. Also im sniffling a bit... test flu right???
> 
> Cant really feel anything atm.. It kicks in day 7-10?
> 
> Far out delts hurt .. where should i pin if my right is still aching in 2 days time??


Yeww!! Now what you need to do is take some relaxed shots so it's easier to see your progression over the cycle! It'll be hard when ur stretching and bent over etc! Will you keep this as ur log?

Do you have an ai on hand??

----------


## bowldawg

I don't know why you would want to change what your doing. I mean you've already got what 90% of us dream of. I understand the desire to push yourself and constanly improve. Anyway you should be proud of what you've built. Damn impressive.

----------


## pdp19

> Yeww!! Now what you need to do is take some relaxed shots so it's easier to see your progression over the cycle! It'll be hard when ur stretching and bent over etc! Will you keep this as ur log?
> 
> Do you have an ai on hand??


Thanks Brotha, this will be a log ....

Yeah I have anastrozole but I prob wont need it right??

----------


## pdp19

> I don't know why you would want to change what your doing. I mean you've already got what 90% of us dream of. I understand the desire to push yourself and constanly improve. Anyway you should be proud of what you've built. Damn impressive.


Thanks Mate, I want to do this as intelligently and safely as possible.

----------


## pdp19

Second pin today.... in left delt. This one hurt ALOT after 10 mins or so and is still so sore!!! I did heat and light massage but didnt help. Also my right delt from my first pin has developed a slight redness spanning from mid delt to bicep... no idea hope it isnt a bruise from injection or something?

Worked biceps today and was amaazaazing. Felt mad with great pumps. Vascularity was crayyyy! 
Im also up almost 2kg and its only day 3?!??! IDK iv been eating alot as usual all good food so not sure what is causing it. 

Iv also been taking one 20mg dbol pre workout.. worth it or not??

----------


## dooie

> Thanks Brotha, this will be a log ....
> 
> Yeah I have anastrozole but I prob wont need it right??


U may not need the ai for estrogen sides, minimize water bloat, if your get sore nips etc. but at least you have one on hand!

What r ur plans bro?

----------


## dooie

> Second pin today.... in left delt. This one hurt ALOT after 10 mins or so and is still so sore!!! I did heat and light massage but didnt help. Also my right delt from my first pin has developed a slight redness spanning from mid delt to bicep... no idea hope it isnt a bruise from injection or something?
> 
> Worked biceps today and was amaazaazing. Felt mad with great pumps. Vascularity was crayyyy!
> Im also up almost 2kg and its only day 3?!??! IDK iv been eating alot as usual all good food so not sure what is causing it.
> 
> Iv also been taking one 20mg dbol pre workout.. worth it or not??


You won't need the dbol as the test prop is a short ester and ppl only really use it on their first cycle when they are on a longer estered test; such as E or C. Your weight gain is water bro! Test prop doesn't have mush water retention because of it short ester therefore it could be the dbol! How long have you been taking it for?(since the start of ur cycle, or only today?)

Ps a lot of ppl say test prop hurts haha

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Second pin today.... in left delt. This one hurt ALOT after 10 mins or so and is still so sore!!! I did heat and light massage but didnt help. Also my right delt from my first pin has developed a slight redness spanning from mid delt to bicep... no idea hope it isnt a bruise from injection or something?
> 
> Worked biceps today and was amaazaazing. Felt mad with great pumps. Vascularity was crayyyy! 
> Im also up almost 2kg and its only day 3?!??! IDK iv been eating alot as usual all good food so not sure what is causing it. 
> 
> Iv also been taking one 20mg dbol pre workout.. worth it or not??


All your injection sites are going to be throbbing considering you pinning prop and your hitting all virgin muscles. How many sites are you hitting? I don't think dbol pre workout is worth it at all, i'm impressed by the way. Do you have any plans on competing?

----------


## TRT2010

This is why guys who are in their teens and early early 20's should wait to do AAS. This is a freak of nature, I have never seen someone so ripped and packed with muscle in my life that is only 20 yrs old. You just need to stay the size you are and make a fortune being a calvin kleine model or some $hit. But then again you could have a sloth looking mug and thats why you work out so hard lol.... To all the teenagers reading. Just stop and look and see what training and eating can do for you. No postings saying im 18, hard gainer, eat alot and i cnt gain weight and i need steroids

----------


## Standby

your a freak and you disgust me and i hate you. that is all.







goo dluck on your cycle. cant wait to see the finish

----------


## pdp19

> You won't need the dbol as the test prop is a short ester and ppl only really use it on their first cycle when they are on a longer estered test; such as E or C. Your weight gain is water bro! Test prop doesn't have mush water retention because of it short ester therefore it could be the dbol! How long have you been taking it for?(since the start of ur cycle, or only today?)
> 
> Ps a lot of ppl say test prop hurts haha


Yeah just 20mg dbol for 3 days so far... Might cut it out . Everyone tells me test and dbol are one of the most effective combo . It is debilitating haha and I can take pain but this is something else lol

----------


## pdp19

> This is why guys who are in their teens and early early 20's should wait to do AAS. This is a freak of nature, I have never seen someone so ripped and packed with muscle in my life that is only 20 yrs old. You just need to stay the size you are and make a fortune being a calvin kleine model or some $hit. But then again you could have a sloth looking mug and thats why you work out so hard lol.... To all the teenagers reading. Just stop and look and see what training and eating can do for you. No postings saying im 18, hard gainer, eat alot and i cnt gain weight and i need steroids


 p

Appreciate the kind words, can't agree with u more in regards to guys taking gear without a solid base of natural muscle. Eating and training right CONSISTANTLY can do wonders.

----------


## dooie

> Yeah just 20mg dbol for 3 days so far... Might cut it out . Everyone tells me test and dbol are one of the most effective combo . It is debilitating haha and I can take pain but this is something else lol


Oh they are effective, but 20mg per workout probably won't be of much use! It's probably a placebo effect!
Bro you have to log how and what you train each day and your diet!! Id be very interested to know how you got such a good base at your age!

----------


## pdp19

> All your injection sites are going to be throbbing considering you pinning prop and your hitting all virgin muscles. How many sites are you hitting? I don't think dbol pre workout is worth it at all, i'm impressed by the way. Do you have any plans on competing?


I really just want do do delts , its so painful. I can't even lift my ARM horizontally. Cheers glad u realised I was not bullshitting. Yeah I competed once earlier in 2011 and won .

----------


## little men

hit your quads, no way you can do delts only with prop you wont be able to train soon go to s p o t i n j e c t i o n s . c o m

----------


## pdp19

today was 3rd pin and man worst pain yet! Did it in the right delt again and I cannot lift my arm now its so painful! 

Smashed back today felt really good ... but havent noticed a difference in pump or strength yet. 

Looks like il have to find other sites as suggested... might try quads. Would it be wiser to split 75mg in each quad to reduce swelling??? casue I neeed to be able to walk properly and work out.

I have chest tommorow but how am I going to do this when in this pain.. How many pins until the muscle adapts??

----------


## puzzler

youre crazy huge! and at 20 years old thats crazy shizit ! why on earth would you want to take steroids at such a young age when you already look so impressive ! your gains will only get bigger if you stay natural for the next few year, you have the body that people turn to using gear so why start on it ?! youre already massive!

----------


## puzzler

test prop has been said to be one of the most painful types of steroids , even for advanced users its very hard and never recommended for new users 
props for having the guts to try something so hardcore though

----------


## little men

> Looks like il have to find other sites as suggested... might try quads. Would it be wiser to split 75mg in each quad to reduce swelling??? casue I neeed to be able to walk properly and work out.


when i do quads i have a small limp that night and next day with prop, did my left quad the other day and no pain or limp for the first time so the muscle must be used to it now, in my experience after 3 or 4 pins the pain is less and less, having said that ive also been doing my delts and have no problems at all, just slight discomfort but then again all my previous cycles have gone into delts so their not virgin muscle

----------


## pdp19

> youre crazy huge! and at 20 years old thats crazy shizit ! why on earth would you want to take steroids at such a young age when you already look so impressive ! your gains will only get bigger if you stay natural for the next few year, you have the body that people turn to using gear so why start on it ?! youre already massive!


Thanks bro!, i worked hard lol.. I am going for a bigger physique and have decided a light 8 week cycle wont be of harm.. Thats why Iv devoted myself 300% to get the base that I have. 

As for the prop i agree.. The pain is unreal .. I keep saying it but dam. I think its cause iv never had an injection in my life! Hope i get used to it soon. Its too early 4 me to feel any effects yet right?? casue i dont feel different.

----------


## pdp19

> when i do quads i have a small limp that night and next day with prop, did my left quad the other day and no pain or limp for the first time so the muscle must be used to it now, in my experience after 3 or 4 pins the pain is less and less, having said that ive also been doing my delts and have no problems at all, just slight discomfort but then again all my previous cycles have gone into delts so their not virgin muscle


If i get the same pain in my quad as I do in my delt I couldnt perform everyday tasks. Im hoping the pain gets less soon ha. Have you tried chest? I was considering that but dont know how far to go in.

----------


## little men

> If i get the same pain in my quad as I do in my delt I couldnt perform everyday tasks. Im hoping the pain gets less soon ha. Have you tried chest? I was considering that but dont know how far to go in.


if you pin quads on your leg workout day make sure you pin right b4 your workout cos it will hurt soon after i can promise you, i havnt got the balls to try chest but then again your chest is more developed than mine, wouldnt know how far to go in, on my last cycle i tried a calf inj but hurt like hell so i stick to delts and quads. 

Ive done 2ml into quads on prev cycle with no problem so no need to split into smaller doses, i think the pain will be the same especially with the prop, ive shot sus 250, test enan and tren enen into quads and they are like not even pinning compared to prop

share your diet and workout if you can, would love to follow it myself, always looking to learn from others who have been successful at building a good physique

----------


## OnTheSauce

ive never used delts; but my quad and glute took 2cc without any issue.

----------


## pdp19

Thanks all for the info,

*Before I go on i really need knowledgeable advice in regards to what I'm experiencing atm.* Where I did my third pin (right delt) has become a red and swollen area which is hot on contact. Not swollen to the degree that it is bulging out everywhere but I can defiantly notice it. The redness/swelling has spread down to my side bicep/tricep area . All my definition has been lost obv due to the swelling. Pain wise my arm is ok but delt feels like mush I cant touch it the slightest!

Is this a normal reaction to prop? I went all the way in with a 1inch... Is it 100% that all the oil has been absorbed as it should and the swelling is just water/inflamation? Last thing i want is for this to be the oil and a whole shot wasted and cycle thrown out.

----------


## pdp19

Just done 4th pin in left delt and feels not as painful as the first time. I massaged it vigorously afterwards and had a hot shower.
I can honestly say i feel no difference at all. And am actually weaker at the gym. Is this just me still adapting? hope I feel it soon.

As for my diet and training regimes I haven't added them because they simply don't exist. I eat every 2 hours - 40g protein and 20g carbs approx per meal.. I average around 450g per day of protein. 
As for training I have never had a workout split.. all I know on the day is what body part to hit. If im doing legs and heavy squats are killing me with every set I just continue to squat up to 12-14 sets of them until I feel they have had enough. Switching exercises for the sake of it is bewildering to me. If the exercise you are doing hurts ALOT with every set, keep doing it. This would fluctuate during pre contest prep.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> I really just want do do delts , its so painful. I can't even lift my ARM horizontally. Cheers glad u realised I was not bullshitting. Yeah I competed once earlier in 2011 and won .


Your not going to be able to just do delts, you will need at least 3-4 sites. I do triceps, delts, glutes, and quads. You will get used to it in a few weeks and the pain will be much more tolerable.

----------


## t-gunz

as mentioned rotate those sites as much as you can. scar tissue can build up and will be painful to inject there for rest of ur life cycling.

i so lats delts, glutes, quads. gives me enough time to give the muscle a rest

----------


## pdp19

okkkkkk..... Last night was very different. I woke up in the middle of the night to get a shake and my forearms where throbbing kinda like when u get a huge pump.... i could feel a slight pump but not so much as the sensation I was feeling. Everything is normal now in the morning.


Weight difference: + 5lbs - and this is with slight test flu and feeling shit. I can SORT of feel the test working now so I am expecting things to be alot better. Also Should I add in dbol 40mg ED? 

Today is Triceps and Calves followed by Legs tommorow. I tried pinning glutes with an empty needle last night and it feels awkward. Like when the pin enters my whole glute feels dead and my obliques cramp lol... stretch first?

----------


## dooie

> okkkkkk..... Last night was very different. I woke up in the middle of the night to get a shake and my forearms where throbbing kinda like when u get a huge pump.... i could feel a slight pump but not so much as the sensation I was feeling. Everything is normal now in the morning.
> 
> Weight difference: + 5lbs - and this is with slight test flu and feeling shit. I can SORT of feel the test working now so I am expecting things to be alot better. Also Should I add in dbol 40mg ED?
> 
> Today is Triceps and Calves followed by Legs tommorow. I tried pinning glutes with an empty needle last night and it feels awkward. Like when the pin enters my whole glute feels dead and my obliques cramp lol... stretch first?


How far are you trying to pin in your arse haha! You shouldn't be cramping lol! If you divide your arse cheek into 4 equal sections you should be pinning in the upper outer section of your glute, it's not that hard to reach there ha. As for the dbol, I'll let someone else. Say but I wouldn't, ur test will kick in soon and the dbol will probably only add water retention! But let someone else with more knowledge chime in! It'll def add strength though

----------


## SlipperyGypsy

Interesting stuff...

----------


## pdp19

Woke up this morning feeling relatively normal and pinned 5th shot, right glute 150mg.

Must say its a much different pain to delts. With Delts for me the pain is very sharp and noticeable within an hour. With glutes however I used my typical 24g 1 inch and it went real smooth. Pain is there but feels much more spread out and blunt... making it much more tolerable and less debilitating. Still not pleasent tho. Took a stunner out with me to the beach and she was finding it hilarious that I had to sit slow and exhale hense my new title 'cute old man' lol. 

Got legs today.. will be huge I can feel it... Weight increase is +6.5 lbs ... im at 225.5lb. I look alot leaner with more veins ! But dont feel any different at ALL.

WHYYY??

xx

----------


## pdp19

Spoke too soon about the glutes feeling good. I can't sit at all. 

Smashed bis and shoulders, was an insanely good sesh. Still weaker then usual but had a massive pump and great energy. Was jacked. Still feel the same in everyday life however.

Weight : + 8lb 
Arms are both 0.6 inches bigger.

I have been using 20 mg dbol per day also as a slight boost. An extra 140mg a week would seem safe but effective. Should the test be kicked in yet cause I feel very little difference as far as feeling pumped 24/7 .

----------


## havehotasianwife

Is it better to spot inject on the target muscle or doesnt matter aslong as injection was properly administered?

----------


## mrrell

> Hi ALL,
> This is my first cycle..
> 
> Im 20 years old 5'10 219lb and around 8% bodyfat.. (iv attached pics lol)
> Bout 6 months ago I was going to start but held off, now feel much more comfortable with going through.
> 
> Arms - 18inch
> Legs - 26.7inch
> Calves 17.8inch
> ...


Im 23 and heard im too young to take steriods is that right ?

----------


## ajordana

> Is it better to spot inject on the target muscle or doesnt matter aslong as injection was properly administered?


it doesnt matter... the hormone increases muscle mass indirectly, it doesnt get injected and make the muscle bigger immediately.. it is absorbed and raises testosterone and depending on the compound changes hormones and in turn increases muscle mass.

----------


## pdp19

Firstly iv had alot of questions ^^^^ and not much help. So not sure if its worth doing a log.

Pinned left delt today and pain is less then others so I hope that im adapting.. but will wait until tomorrow until i get excited.

Over the last 3 nights i have started to get these huge night sweats even when its cool... my bed is soaked should have seen my gf expression. Is this the prop kicking in??

Weight is still going up.. Iv started taking in alot more carbs.. realizing i have been on 90% pure protein diet for 20+ weeks... no wonder im alot weaker and lethargic. 

Life is so much harder on prop for a first time user.. the pain is unreal I cant even sit or put any pressure on my glute which feels like there is a golf ball in there.. goes away in 4 days or so..

Post some pics at end of week 3

----------


## dooie

> Firstly iv had alot of questions ^^^^ and not much help. So not sure if its worth doing a log.
> 
> Pinned left delt today and pain is less then others so I hope that im adapting.. but will wait until tomorrow until i get excited.
> 
> Over the last 3 nights i have started to get these huge night sweats even when its cool... my bed is soaked should have seen my gf expression. Is this the prop kicking in??
> 
> Weight is still going up.. Iv started taking in alot more carbs.. realizing i have been on 90% pure protein diet for 20+ weeks... no wonder im alot weaker and lethargic.
> 
> Life is so much harder on prop for a first time user.. the pain is unreal I cant even sit or put any pressure on my glute which feels like there is a golf ball in there.. goes away in 4 days or so..
> ...


I'm still subbed bro, 90% pure protein! Wow! Carbs will make a massive difference to your workouts and normal day to day living! Night sweats are very common!

I don't think the prop should be hurting this much!!

----------


## Curr19

Yeah man I feel your pain, I've been running prop in the glutes for the last two pins and the pain is unreal.. hope this sh**** feeling passes quickly.

----------


## Far from massive

Did not read all the posts but thank God you are rotating sites. With a short ester like prop and virgin muscle it will be a lifesaver. Do glutes quads and delts and before injecting heat the juice to slightly above body temperature and then make sure you have the needle at least 3/4 prefferably 1 inch into the muscle ( a 25 by 1 inch pin will work great for all locations with your physique although a 1.25 or 1.5 may help slightly on glutes) and when pushing in the plunger do it very slowly about 30 seconds per cc/ml. This time is needed so that the oil based AAS can seep through the muscle tissue rather than being forced under pressure causing additional trauma to the muscle. Also once the plunger is all the way bottomed out in the syringe wait at least 5-10 seconds more before pulling the syringe out this will give the pressure at the injection depot time to equalize and will keep AAS from seeping out of the muscle into the fat layer or in a worse situation if you have gone through a near surface vein on the way in from seeping into the vein causing the dreaded dry cough ( this is often a problem with early quad injectins but much less likely on glutes and delts). Anyway that should help minimize the next day pain as much as possible, the other biggie is whether ethyl oleate was used as a cosolvent along with the ba/bb/veg oil which is very good with prop to sustain the depot or whether they just used ba/bb/veg oil but this really is not something you have any control over this cycle but if you continue on using Prop its well worth either seeking out EO based Prop or just adding 20% EO on your own.

Good luck,

FFM

Ohh yeah as said already no worries on the night sweats this is very common on first cycles that and waking on your back and the covers looking like a circus tent do to morning wood just shows the gear is good.

----------


## pdp19

Thanks for all your help broz ^^^^ I feel alot better now as to what is happening... 

Just an update on this mornings pin in left delt.. there is hardly any pain at all... I'm so glad. Think I'm getting used to it! My left glute tho is still agony, swelling is very evident I can't even put socks on . My gf thinks I'm all muscle bound now haha but its cause of the pin pain.. hope it subsides cause life is extremely hard with this. 

It's odd cause I really don't feel much differnce except libido and perhaps aggresion. I was always told that you could feel the test like a massive pump all day.. havnet felt this... But I am a good 9 pounds heavier in 2 weeks.

I also started using anostrolzole .5 ml E3D .. iv been using 20 mg dbol pw, should I use 40 for my weight? 

Thank you all.

----------


## OnTheSauce

keep the 20mg pre workout and add in another 20mg spreadout throughout the day.

----------


## Deltasaurus

whats ur diet and training about? u ever take PHs

cuz ur starting natty size is like pro level natty compeitor or above

220 8% is huge at ur height

----------


## pdp19

Yeah I might go to 40 mg then... Shiits expensive lol.

I posted my training and diet in earlier posts.. I take in around 500g of protein a day.. Nah mate never used ph or similar

----------


## JimmySidewalk

What are your daily macros ? I get that you go up to 500g for protein, but what about carbs and fats ? and what sources do you get them from ?

----------


## Deltasaurus

u never did shit in 2011? im just trying to wrap my head around someone ur size at ur age... not saying it impossible by any means i had some freak show friends that if they were dedicated i have no doubt the could have reached ur level....
and why do all the forums ban you? u seem nice enough lol

http://forums.*********.com/igf-1-lo...e-hgh-igf.html

----------


## pdp19

No I haven't, well mate guess ur just gunna have to wrap ur head around it lol. All the forums? I got banned from 1 cause I 'trolled' After few people kept calling me a liar. 

Hardly any fats, carbs from oats and wheat.. protein from chicken , whey, tuna , beef and fish.

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Ok, but how much carbs more exactly ?

----------


## Deltasaurus

i can believe it, its cool to think too. U ever had a blood panel done? i bet ur at the upper end or above normal ranges of test and igf-1

I remember this kid in HS who was naturally just a freak and he didnt drink much and trained hard he was about 5'11 220 or so and pretty lean.
I imagine he could have taken it very for naturally if he ever wanted to

U that kind of kid?

and god damned thats a shit ton of protein thats about two times what jay cutler gets in a day when dieting and about the same when bulking

----------


## pdp19

Yeah I'm sure my natural hormones are very high.. I never drink or smoke and always get adequate sleep . Yeah I competed in a natural for teens and won the overall in 2011. 

I know its a lot of protein perhaps too much but its working for me. As I said earlier I am increasing carbs now and strength is comming back. Thanks Bro

----------


## pdp19

Hey bros.

Weighed myself today and I'm 5kg heavier from when I started. I look thicker and much fuller but still not feeling any different... I'm so much weaker at the gym lol it makes Me sad haha. When will I feel it? The veins are insane BTW. 

Shoulder and biceps workout today went hard .. pump was huge . But was again much weaker. What's goin on?

----------


## Deltasaurus

id drop back ur protein a bit to make room for the carbs... how many carbs are u taking in now?

----------


## Dytum

seriously...

----------


## pdp19

Today I worked legs .. have slightly more energy due to increased carbs... Still could not match any lifts I could do pre cycle but they are hopefully increasing now.. HAS ANYONE else found they are weaker during first few weeks of cycle?? i meant test and dbol should do the opposite.. So im confused.


.. The pump remains very good... 


Also I find during heavy workouts I get headaches and feel shit... is this the dbol?? its 20mg pre workout.. 

If its not I am increasing to 40mg a day for a final 2 weeks of oral. 

Also for anyone else trying prop,..... i strongly recommend not massaging the area after injection ... if so only very slightly.. then an immediate hot shower.. the pain is much less.

Weight 226lb
BF 7%

----------


## pdp19

Also if I was to bump dbol to 40mg ED what dosage of anastrozole will I require???

----------


## ajordana

well bro, dbol has been known to raise blood pressure which could lead to headaches, but at 20mg i cant really see that being the problem.. and to you being weakr on cycle, thats kinda odd... are you sure your stuff is legit man? dbol strength gains kick in FAST, and i mean fast.. like after one workout im adding weight vthe next workout. plus youre on prop which shouldve been giving strength gains quick.. and for the arimidex with dbol.. on 50mg i had to up my arimidex to .25 ED to kill bloat.. my love handles and lower back had to have been holding a pound of water each.. i have no gyno problems that ive encountered though, estrogen just causes water retention for me. plus this was some good dbol.

----------


## Adonisbrah

your weight is up and bf is down and you are weaker?? that's not right dude.

Also, your gear probably has an abnormally high BA% and that is why it hurts so much. You probably would have been better off going with test e for your first cycle. My first 2 shots of test e hurt for 3-4 days solid. my third shot for some reason was EXCRUCIATING for a solid 9 days... then after that it was smoothing sailing.. by the time its time for my next shot I almost forget what glute I have to shoot in. 

Maybe you are taking too much anti-e. When I was taking .5mg eod I started getting this constant headache and my lifts definitely froze. Thank god I realized this quickly.. I cut my dose down to .25 eod and the headaches are gone and my lifts are consistently going up again.

Hope this helps.

----------


## thex95

why are people still giving this dude advice on his cycle? The only advice he should receive is to get off cycle because he's too dam young. Ya your built like a beast but the internal workings of your body are the same as every other 20 year olds, and your gonna mess it up permanently.

----------


## pdp19

> well bro, dbol has been known to raise blood pressure which could lead to headaches, but at 20mg i cant really see that being the problem.. and to you being weakr on cycle, thats kinda odd... are you sure your stuff is legit man? dbol strength gains kick in FAST, and i mean fast.. like after one workout im adding weight vthe next workout. plus youre on prop which shouldve been giving strength gains quick.. and for the arimidex with dbol.. on 50mg i had to up my arimidex to .25 ED to kill bloat.. my love handles and lower back had to have been holding a pound of water each.. i have no gyno problems that ive encountered though, estrogen just causes water retention for me. plus this was some good dbol.


Thanks Bro i know its all legitimate.. my workout today proved it haha fuaaark. Il see hoe I react for a few more days and go to 40 mg which would be much more effective. Was that dosage of 0.25 ed for anastrozole? Yeah lucky I have no bloat at the momment but I may see some when I bump.

----------


## pdp19

> your weight is up and bf is down and you are weaker?? that's not right dude.
> 
> Also, your gear probably has an abnormally high BA% and that is why it hurts so much. You probably would have been better off going with test e for your first cycle. My first 2 shots of test e hurt for 3-4 days solid. my third shot for some reason was EXCRUCIATING for a solid 9 days... then after that it was smoothing sailing.. by the time its time for my next shot I almost forget what glute I have to shoot in. 
> 
> Maybe you are taking too much anti-e. When I was taking .5mg eod I started getting this constant headache and my lifts definitely froze. Thank god I realized this quickly.. I cut my dose down to .25 eod and the headaches are gone and my lifts are consistently going up again.
> 
> Hope this helps.


yeah but I think its getting much better now that iv introduced more carbs.. strength was way up today... So even test e hurt u?? My apologies the above post relating to anastorzole was in reply to this post. I was taking .5 e3D .. Thanks for ur help mate

----------


## pdp19

Well I can gladly say nearly 3 weeks in and I am starting to feel great. Had the best chest and bicep workout in a long long time. I was much stronger in benching this week then last and I'm crediting the carbs. Could bang out presses all day. And the pump was insane. Also looked in the mirror and humbly say that I am much much bigger and vascular. It's amazing! No headache and energy was plentiful. Finally it seems to be working.. thinking of bumping dbol to 40 .. not out of greed but effectiveness. Idk if 20 mg a day is usefully on a 101kg body..

----------


## ajordana

> Thanks Bro i know its all legitimate.. my workout today proved it haha fuaaark. Il see hoe I react for a few more days and go to 40 mg which would be much more effective. Was that dosage of 0.25 ed for anastrozole? Yeah lucky I have no bloat at the momment but I may see some when I bump.


yeah, anastrozole/arimidex /liquidex.. all same compound

----------


## dooie

What's going on bro, no updates or progress pics?

----------


## pdp19

Hey all had a busy week will fill everything in..

This week has been the best yet.. I no longer feel weak and sick and not as aggresive. Gains are noticeable day by day it almost seems.. even when I'm freezing at night I get up to get a drink and chest shoulders arms and legs are covered in veins.. suffice to say I'm starting to enjoy it.

Strength is back! I'm so relieved it was deffo the low carbs affecting it. Today I worked chest and biceps and managed to press the 55's for 10 full reps .. 4 sets. Biceps had a burning sensation like the muscles where so pumped they were tearing. But all good pain. 

Pin pains are getting better .. delts are fine now and glutes are starting to adapt. 

I weigh 105kg now with around 6-7 % body fat. Today I looked at the corner of a mirror and cause some of the view is cut off I could see an arm and shoulder and was like Wtf that guy destroys me.. then I moved my head and it was me all along lol.. 

Should I run this cycle for 8 or 12 weeks? I can get the best hcg but still might wanna play it safe. Pic updates next week. Cheers bros

----------


## objective33

Musculature looks unnatty to say the least. The sign also looks fishy and possibly edited into picture. Going to need you to write your name on chest bro, anyone can take a random's pic, take a picture of a sign, and put the 2 together. The sign seems to be "floating" on the bed. I want to believe...

----------


## pdp19

[QUOTE=objective33;5896815]Musculature looks unnatty to say the least. The sign also looks fishy and possibly edited into picture. Going to need you to write your name on chest bro, anyone can take a random's pic, take a picture of a sign, and put the 2 together. The sign seems to be "floating" on the bed. I want to believe...[/QUOTE

No one can possibly be this ignorant. I don't give a sh** what u believe 'bro'.. Write it on my chest... GTFO

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Musculature looks unnatty to say the least. The sign also looks fishy and possibly edited into picture. Going to need you to write your name on chest bro, anyone can take a random's pic, take a picture of a sign, and put the 2 together. The sign seems to be "floating" on the bed. I want to believe...


i respectfully disagree. i think those photos are 100% real and pdp19 is who he says he is.

if you look closely at the right hand bottom corner of the paper on his bed, you'll see it is folded slightly inwards to assist in supporting the paper against the items he has propped up behind. now look below the 9 and you'll see a darkish shadow. there is another one slightly smaller to the right. those shadows are the reflections off his zebra duvet/blanket created by the slight inward fold of the paper...and the fact that it is white and gathers/reflects shadows easily. 

point is, whoever is in that photo is standing beside THAT paper on THAT bed. 

pdp19, you're a freak! i mean that as a compliment bro! hahaha keep up the hard work - looking forward to updates and photos. cheers!

edit: could you please post your daily diet. don't need macros unless you've already don that. thanks!

----------


## Dr. R.

> I weigh 105kg now with around 6-7 % body fat. Today I looked at the corner of a mirror and cause some of the view is cut off I could see an arm and shoulder and was like Wtf that guy destroys me.. then I moved my head and it was me all along lol.


HAHAHA!!!!
I laughed so hard at this. Nice work man keep it up.

----------


## C-BuZz

> Musculature looks unnatty to say the least. The sign also looks fishy and possibly edited into picture. Going to need you to write your name on chest bro, anyone can take a random's pic, take a picture of a sign, and put the 2 together. The sign seems to be "floating" on the bed. I want to believe...


Ha Ha, he's got nothing to prove to you or anyone bro. No one really gives a crap if you think it's fake or not.

Either way, I'm convinced it's legit.

PDP; Awesome physique, looking forward to some more pics!

----------


## pdp19

^^^ Appreciate the support boys , il post some new pics end of this week.

Today I smashed tris and calves real heavy and it was great. The veins are incredible.. my whole body is covered .. calves hit 18 inch.

Strength with triceps felt endless.. I done dumbell overhead extensions last and banged the 50's in a controlled manner and they were light.. 

For everyone's general knowlege , I was on 500g of pure protein a day with very little carbs . This went on for 20 plus weeks. When I started this cycle which is my first I was devestated to expirience much weaker lifts then when natural. Muscle gains were fantastic however strength and energy were sacrificed. So I increased carbs a lot and took protein to around 400 g and within a week everything skyrocked. 

,Cheers mickey for the forensic proofing . Champ. .. as for my diet I never count carbs or have any set meals a day its all instinctive. My diet , training etc are all instinctive .. I know to get to the gym and make a particular muscle work and hurt as much as possible. Ends there. Never had a routine in my life. Same with food. I need a lot of protein and some carbs every 2 hours. That's it. Simple effective and sustainable.

----------


## little men

sounds like your getting great results, i thought your phisique was perfect b4 but cant waiit to see how you come up after this is all done. all the best with it pdp

----------


## JonnyConcrete

Fuuuuuark! You were a beast before cycle. In for progress pic (no homo)

----------


## mperk

> Also, your gear probably has an abnormally high BA% and that is why it hurts so much. You probably would have been better off going with test e for your first cycle. I cut my dose down to .25 eod and the headaches are gone and my lifts are consistently going up again.
> .


Hey bro, ^^^this adonis knows what he is talking about. I would switch brands of Test P because Im sure its the BA that causes the pain. Also the virgin muscle coment. .25 eod is good imo - if you have doubts get a blood test. Def up the dbol to 40 - u will only use it for 4-6 weeks. 
I'd try pinning the glutes ifu cant stand the delts. personally i like the delts cause it inflames the muscle a bit and i think encourages growth - so do plenty of delt work the day of and after the injection. Pump it full of blood.

Next cycle do cyp or enan - you'll be much happier with that. Also seems like you are doing low carbs - you may want to reconsider - especially after your workout. You need fuel to build muscle.
Finally - nice damn physique at 20 or any age - yu have really great thickness and a wicked taper - Props for getting so far so young. Good luck bro - enjoy the ride!

Last comment - u r set for PCT, right? That and diet will assure u keep your gains at the end of the cycle.

----------


## pdp19

Mperk many thanks for ur contribution Bro, good info..

If u wanna take a read a few posts back I have fully increased carbs now and everything is exploding. Feel much better at the gym . 

As for my prop what I have is the best pharma quality stuff u can buy.. as iv been told. Even now I'm still getting some pain . Yes iv been doing glutes for 3 or so weeks. First few times was the worst pain iv ever felt. Now they hurt a lot but are at least bearable to some extent. Maybe the BA content is slightly high. Then again iv never had an injection in my life other then these test pins. 

Question- when I pin delts or glutes the muscle strand that it is injected into swells for days like I flex my glutes and there is a large lump that is painful to touch. Hope that isn't the test just sitting in there??

I also upped the dbol to 40 after getting blue hearts and deffo notice a difference.

Yeah for pct I have liquid clomid, nolva and hcg . What would be a safe/effective protocol? 

Thanks all

----------


## objective33

Surprised that not many people telling you that your too young to cycle, that is all people post in mine and I know what I'm doing lol.

Apologize for the hate, I was proven wrong. You got an unreal physique and I can't wait to see the end results. Subbed. 

Check out my thread on 12 week tren test and dbol .

----------


## Blergs

> Hi ALL,
> This is my first cycle..
> 
> Im 20 years old 5'10 219lb and around 8% bodyfat.. (iv attached pics lol)
> Bout 6 months ago I was going to start but held off, now feel much more comfortable with going through.
> 
> Arms - 18inch
> Legs - 26.7inch
> Calves 17.8inch
> ...


I highly rec you use a long ester like teste and have an AI on hand like letro if estro or bloat is too much.

----------


## pdp19

> Surprised that not many people telling you that your too young to cycle, that is all people post in mine and I know what I'm doing lol.
> 
> Apologize for the hate, I was proven wrong. You got an unreal physique and I can't wait to see the end results. Subbed. 
> 
> Check out my thread on 12 week tren test and dbol.


All good, I know u didn't mean it maliciously but its still frustrating. Thanks mate I have been checking your thread.

----------


## pdp19

> I highly rec you use a long ester like teste and have an AI on hand like letro if estro or bloat is too much.


Already 4 weeks in Bro! If u can survive the first few weeks of pin agony prop is a superior ester of test. yeah I have anastrozole on hand

----------


## pdp19

> I highly rec you use a long ester like teste and have an AI on hand like letro if estro or bloat is too much.


Already 4 weeks in Bro! If u can survive the first few weeks of pin agony prop is a superior ester of test. yeah I have anastrozole on hand

----------


## pdp19

All I can say is fuuaark.. its really kicking in now. I weighed myself this morning and was 106kg and leaner then when I started so id say 7% bodyfat. 

A key point in this expirience is the vascularity .. I was origionally always freaky veined but this is new level. Areas like Triceps and lats are full of these now. Was supposed to be my day off but I couldn't help it and after a huge breakfast with my gf went to gym. Everythings too light now! Haha. Worked calves and triceps. Measured when they were pumped and nearly hit 19 inch. It's been an hour later and everything is still pumped.

If anyone can answer my question about the muscle strands swelling a few post back that would be great. Cheers boys. Pics at end of week

----------


## C-BuZz

> All I can say is fuuaark.. its really kicking in now. I weighed myself this morning and was 106kg and leaner then when I started so id say 7% bodyfat. 
> 
> A key point in this expirience is the vascularity .. I was origionally always freaky veined but this is new level. Areas like Triceps and lats are full of these now. Was supposed to be my day off but I couldn't help it and after a huge breakfast with my gf went to gym. Everythings too light now! Haha. Worked calves and triceps. Measured when they were pumped and nearly hit 19 inch. It's been an hour later and everything is still pumped.
> 
> If anyone can answer my question about the muscle strands swelling a few post back that would be great. Cheers boys. Pics at end of week


Gonna need some progress pics bro.

----------


## adamjames

what size needle are you using for the propionate ? im starting my 1st course next month, prop and deca ....maybe just prop, ive been advised to use 25 gauge needles and apparently this eliminates any pain although its slow to inject.....also, you say your injecting it every other day, so mon, wed, fri, sun?? or do you not jab on sundays?...p.s you must be the biggest guy ive seen on here natural your massive and great conditioning too, cant wait to see your results dude

----------


## pdp19

> what size needle are you using for the propionate? im starting my 1st course next month, prop and deca....maybe just prop, ive been advised to use 25 gauge needles and apparently this eliminates any pain although its slow to inject.....also, you say your injecting it every other day, so mon, wed, fri, sun?? or do you not jab on sundays?...p.s you must be the biggest guy ive seen on here natural your massive and great conditioning too, cant wait to see your results dude


Thanks mate , I'm using a 23 to draw and a BD 24 inch for the pin. I doubt using a 25 will help, even after heating I have to push quite hard and when its in an awkward position it can move around causing further discomfort. Interested to see how u find the post injection pain 1-6 hours later. First 3 times in each muscle I was literally debilitated could not move it was that painful. Much better now, depends on brand of test also. I think u should stick to test only for first few cycles prop is amazing stuff. 

Yeah I inject EOD , not worrying about days in the week.

----------


## dooie

> Mperk many thanks for ur contribution Bro, good info..
> 
> If u wanna take a read a few posts back I have fully increased carbs now and everything is exploding. Feel much better at the gym .
> 
> As for my prop what I have is the best pharma quality stuff u can buy.. as iv been told. Even now I'm still getting some pain . Yes iv been doing glutes for 3 or so weeks. First few times was the worst pain iv ever felt. Now they hurt a lot but are at least bearable to some extent. Maybe the BA content is slightly high. Then again iv never had an injection in my life other then these test pins.
> 
> Question- when I pin delts or glutes the muscle strand that it is injected into swells for days like I flex my glutes and there is a large lump that is painful to touch. Hope that isn't the test just sitting in there??
> 
> I also upped the dbol to 40 after getting blue hearts and deffo notice a difference.
> ...


When u inject, leave the needle in for a little longer, and then massage after you've injected, see if that helps!

----------


## adamjames

Your right i will probarbly just go with the test on its own for my 1st cycle, theres a lot of articles saying that test, dbol and deca is a good 1st course but i think id rather see how i take the test for a while before i throw anything else in. 
Nice to know how painfull prop is for you bro im really looking forward to my 1st injections now lol ill let you know how it goes probarbly wont bother with cycle log on here aint got the time but ill post before and afters

----------


## pdp19

I worked legs two days ago and once again was under par. During this whole cycle I haven't been able to squat anywhere close to what I used to. And I'm very certain its due to the glute injections which still swell for days. It's sometimes hard to put shoes on so I can see why I cant sqaut heavy, I used to smash out 190 kg for 8-10 arse to grass, now even doing 140 feels so stiff. Not to mention my newely aquired back pumps lol

Yesterday was chest and bis, chest was strong and bi pump actually felt very painful but good. I ended up having a 3 hour workout. 

Weight: 106 kg
Bf: 7 %

Il take some update shots after work.

----------


## StraightFlexed

I'm running the same exact cycle as you plus injectable winstrol . My prop is completely painless from one of the best labs ever . The winny is water based and dude, that shit is so f u c k I n g painful is rediculous, I just finished week 2, week 1 was a bad test flu and really messed me up . Now I'm much better, I'm bigger and vienny as hell . You get used to the prop injections, but never to water based, inject right before your work out or inject very very slowly I mean if it takes you 30 mins to finish, do it, everytime you feel the tingle inside the muscle as you injecting stop, let it tingle away then inject some more slower. It really does the trick. The winny I'm doing is SO painful, it left a baseball size lump that I'm pretty sure squeezed a nerve and I can't bend down for 3 days now, my spine feels cracked. Let's stick it through, awesome physique, good luck .

----------


## dooie

> I worked legs two days ago and once again was under par. During this whole cycle I haven't been able to squat anywhere close to what I used to. And I'm very certain its due to the glute injections which still swell for days. It's sometimes hard to put shoes on so I can see why I cant sqaut heavy, I used to smash out 190 kg for 8-10 arse to grass, now even doing 140 feels so stiff. Not to mention my newely aquired back pumps lol
> 
> Yesterday was chest and bis, chest was strong and bi pump actually felt very painful but good. I ended up having a 3 hour workout.
> 
> Weight: 106 kg
> Bf: 7 %
> 
> Il take some update shots after work.


Pics?

----------


## mirin_serratus

pics look legit, but no way in hell this is his first cycle. if any of you guys think he got to the same stats as ifbb pros in the 220lb class naturally, especially at age 20, then you are delusional. In the 0.001% chance that i'm wrong, I expect to see you competing in the olympia in a few years.

amazing physique but quit fraudin bro

----------


## adamjames

well if hes lying then hes only lying to himself to be honest, come on man lets see some more pics?

----------


## warren916

Why hasnt anyone informed this guy to be taking the dbol at least EVERYDAY, not just before workouts...gotta take it everyday to become stabilized in the blood or you wont get half the effects of it.

----------


## Chris_ATV

Ok Im gona need you to write me a letter in cursive, send to me by next day mail, put MY initials on your abs, and last but not least hang upside down from your bed while holding the sign from earlier! You should have waited 5 more years before cycling!

jk but you are a monster

----------


## dani3l

Are you still alive?

----------


## wreckage

rip brah

----------


## DamageDealer

in for pics and diet with macros breakdown

----------


## dooie

> in for pics and diet with macros breakdown


He hasn't posted for 2months, doubt he was telling the truth

----------


## < <Samson> >

I wish you the best, even unnatural that is a insane physique. 

If all goes well, you are heading straight for the pros. 

You are a freak of nature in the best possible way. 

Truly amazing!

----------


## sneakyhats

Crazy physique, mirin.

----------


## Bulkn

It could be fake but its possible its real. I know one guy who at 20 and natural was about that size. I also have another mate that was huge at 20 (but not ripped) both genetic freaks.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I wonder what happened to this dude, just disappeared.

----------


## SMcB

Wow, hard to believe he was all natural in the before pic. He looks more muscular before cycling than most users look after years of cycling. If this is legit the kid has superhuman genetics and we'll see him in all the muscle mags in the next couple of years. I also think it's pathetic how most people here are okay with this 20 year old kid cycling when they scold everyone else under the age of 24 for even considering a cycle.

----------


## pdp19

HAHA YES IM STILL ALIVE...


I apologize for the sudden drop of communication.. 

I have been through correct PCT, and everything has worked our very well.. I have kept nearly all my gains, down 2kg since finishing (10 weeks ago or so..), feel great , everything's back to normal.

Just to clarify ... Everything I have posted is correct and true information.. I have posted pics with names etc to prove. This was my very first cycle and there would be no reason for me to lie. Anyone who thinks I would waste months of my life concocting fairytales is mistaken. Appreciate the help and support from all.

If anyone has questions let me know

Anyway,
Happy to finally rejoin the forums!

----------


## dooie

> HAHA YES IM STILL ALIVE...
> 
> I apologize for the sudden drop of communication..
> 
> I have been through correct PCT, and everything has worked our very well.. I have kept nearly all my gains, down 2kg since finishing (10 weeks ago or so..), feel great , everything's back to normal.
> 
> Just to clarify ... Everything I have posted is correct and true information.. I have posted pics with names etc to prove. This was my very first cycle and there would be no reason for me to lie. Anyone who thinks I would waste months of my life concocting fairytales is mistaken. Appreciate the help and support from all.
> 
> If anyone has questions let me know
> ...


Bro I just want to see some updated photos!! U never got to post any once u started

----------


## Musab19

I have never seen someone like you at your age. i can't wait to see new pictures after your cycle

----------


## dani3l

Hurry up with the pics brah lol

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Hurry up with the pics brah lol



For sure,

Man, you gotta be a model or some shit. 

I could eat right and cycle for a decade and be miles away from this.

----------


## burgerking

why can you see the zebra print through the paper with your name on it and the blanket in the upper left corner?

----------


## dooie

> why can you see the zebra print through the paper with your name on it and the blanket in the upper left corner?


Ur trippin' BK

----------


## dani3l

Waste of time following this anyway.

----------


## Twin

damn wtf. nice physique for ur age OP!! how long have you been lifting for. u are as lean but more muscular than "zyzz" and he did so many cycles. hard to believe but only person you would be lieing to is urself so i guess u may be telling the truth.

----------


## bod-d-builder

looking wicked bro how long you been training for ?

----------


## sdc459

I signed up to see the pics that you guys all raved about.. are they still up because I can't see them?

----------


## Shuff

> I signed up to see the pics that you guys all raved about.. are they still up because I can't see them?


+1 

4char

----------


## Jonnyg419

why the hell don't i see any pics on this thread?

----------


## KidUK

Where is the picture of the guy?? I wanna see.

----------

